
Almost half of tech workers worry about losing their jobs because of ageism - scaryclam
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2017/10/19/survey-almost-half-of-tech-workers-worry-about-losing-their-jobs-because-of-ageism/
======
rhexs
Employers can afford to be ageist when they can employ from a virtually
unlimited international market. But of course the "talent isn't just there"
and we need more H1Bs.

------
infosecdude64
I'm moving into my 50s and have never had any issues yet with ageism, but I
work in the mid-west.

A lot of guys and gals my age aren't helping themselves by letting their
skills go stale and to continually skill up with skills relevant to the
current environment.

One thing I've seen with peers my age is that they will get laid off due to
their skills being out of date or maybe just stuck in a loop of doing the same
things day in and day out.

IMO, if you are afraid of aging out or ageism start working a development plan
every single remaining year of your life to remain relevant. Also, view your
work as a career, not job. IMO, you can lose a job, but not a career.

------
0xC0DECAFE2020
They should be. It's really happening.

------
slackingoff2017
I have seen this happen to a lot of people that worked the same job for many
years in the tech field. I'm sure ageism exists, but a lot of it is about how
fast your skills become outdated.

I've always rode the bleeding edge of web tech for the fun of it. But if I
don't make it into management track in another five years I'm moving to
systems programming. There, I can learn my craft once and spend the rest of my
career without recycling my skills every few years.

------
danjoc
[http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/#q42](http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/#q42)

~~~
BoiledCabbage
This comment provides very little value by not having content.

Are you supporting low age founders, attempting to contradict it?

Additionally what does the age of a founder have to do with people losing
their jobs as they age? Maybe you're answering it, but again it's not clear to
me at all from your comment.

------
jomkr
I'm 25 and got turned down by a start-up for being too old.

~~~
kentbrew
Did they put that in writing?

~~~
SamReidHughes
They could -- it's only illegal if you're over 40.

